

Announcing WP Stack, a Deployment System for Professional WordPress Sites - robbiemitchell
http://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/2012/07/announcing-wp-stack/

======
jontas
I've been using this for a couple of months now and can confirm it makes
managing a complex WordPress deployment much simpler. It is used not only by
Knewton's developers, but also their non- (or less-) technical staff.

Congrats for getting this open sourced and available to the public!

------
ericdykstra
This looks pretty fantastic. I know we're going to be building a couple of
WordPress sites for clients soon, and this looks to be an excellent way to
manage development and deployment. I'll definitely be playing around with this
in the near future.

